# Jakob & Jonah have come back home-



## qtrrae (Jan 25, 2006)

I bought these 2 little guys when they were weanlings and then I ended up trading Jakob and Jonah to a friend for a mini filly. She in turn wanted the 2 donkeys to train for a driving team.

Well as we all know things change and my friend decided to sell them. Imagine my surprise when I saw them up for sale. It didn't take long to contact her and tell her that I would buy them back.

It was so cool when they came back home, they acted like they remembered everything and cuddled up to have those loooong ears rubbed.

I am so happy to have them back!! They are now here to stay!!

Here are my boys: Jakob in front and Jonah right behind him-


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 25, 2006)

:aktion033:

They are a very nice pair!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Secret22 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very beautiful indeed!!


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 26, 2006)

Donna things seem to come back around for the good sometimes.. Just like I got mine back so now I have a long eared friend again. Cool. and glad for you also. And now as I am writing this I just heard Charley I guess I had better go out and give him some breakfast :bgrin


----------



## Roselawn Estates (Jan 26, 2006)

VERY beautiful... I love their coloring!

Good luck with them


----------



## jdomep (Jan 26, 2006)

That is wonderful! I bet they are happy to be home. :bgrin


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 26, 2006)

Those boys know when they have it made. No one spoils her animals like Donna. They will get lots of love and attention. And they were so glad to be back.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 26, 2006)

Donna, I am so happy for you. :aktion033: Now you got your long eared friends back home to love and enjoy....and Marnie dont have to share anymore



: :bgrin I bet those 2 wont be going anywhere soon. There are adorable. Corinne


----------



## Shari (Jan 26, 2006)

That is wonderful that you got them back. Very nice looking BTW!


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Great looking pair of boys you have there, glad you got them back![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## HJF (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad you got them back! :bgrin


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 5, 2006)

Very handsome boys, Congratulations on getting them back!


----------



## Marnie (Feb 6, 2006)

Neat little boys, yeh, now I Don't have to Share!!



:


----------

